# Boomvang trip...



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking getting out thursday and coming back friday.... Interested PM me have space for two more... Hope weather stays good!!!


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Full crew... Thanks


----------

